# PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2009)

*PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

*Technologie-Vorschau auf Intels Menlow-Plattform*

>> Updates


Wir haben zwar schon den Praxisbericht des Sony Vaio P online, aber das soll uns nicht davon abhalten, hier im Forum einige weitere Details zum Innenleben, speziell Intels Menlow-Plattform, bestehend aus dem Atom/Diamondville Z520 und dem passenden 2,3-Watt-Poulsbo-Chipsatz mit Power-VR-IP bekanntzugeben. Zusammen mit dem Atom-Prozessor liegt die Plattform-TDP also bei gerade einmal 5 Watt. 

Die entsprechenden Intel-Dokumente gibt es hier: 
Intel® System Controller Hub US15W for Embedded Computing

Dort stehen unter anderem folgende technische Daten für den GMA 500:

> •Two pipe scaleable unified shader implementation.
> • 3D Peak Performance
> • Fill Rate: 2 Pixels per clock
> • Vertex Rate: One Triangle 15 clocks (Transform Only)
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im GMA500 verbirgt sich eine komplett SM3.0-fähige Grafikeinheit, die zwei Pixel pro Takt verarbeitet. Die genaue Anzahl der Ausführungseinheiten gibt Intel nicht an.

Eine umfangreiche Reihe mit CPU-z-Informationen gibt's im Folgeposting - sonst kollidieren wir mit der Anhangsbeschränkung des Forum. GPU-z quittierte den Aufruf auf dem Sony Vaio P leider mit einem Freeze des Windows-Rechners.

*Der Freeware-Packer 7-zip* lastet den realen und den virtuellen Kern des Atom Z520 aus und erreicht folgendes Ergebnis beim integrierten Pack-Benchmark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Der Fritz-Chessbench* nutzt die Hyper-Threading-Fähigkeiten der Atom-CPU und gibt die Performance der berechneten Züge pro Minute im Verhältnis zu einem 1-GHz-Pentium-III an. Ein auf 800 MHz gedrosselter Pentium-M (Dothan) kommt hier auf knapp über 500k Nodes pro Sekunde, ist also deutlich flotter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Der CPU-Mark 99* ist eher unspannend und läuft auch nicht besonders schnell auf dem Atom.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein *Füllratentest (der von MDolenc, um genau zu sein)* bescheinigt dem GMA-500-IGP eine sehr gute Leistung für seine Klasse - wie die anderen Benchmarks zeigen, erreicht er diese aber in etwas spielenäheren Einsatzgebieten nicht. Eine Probeweise durchgeführte Installation von Counter-Strike 1.6 (dt). zeigt selbst auf der leeren Map Dust2 in niedrigster Bildqualität und Auflösung nur sehr zähe Bildwiederholraten, mit denen gerade die zielgerichtete Bewegung, nicht aber genaues Aiming möglich war.

```
Fillrate Tester
--------------------------
Display adapter: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 500
Driver version: 7.14.10.1076
Display mode: 1024x768 A8R8G8B8 60Hz
Z-Buffer format: D24S8
--------------------------

FFP - Pure fillrate - 908.798889M pixels/sec
FFP - Z pixel rate - 116.273689M pixels/sec
FFP - Single texture - 911.354431M pixels/sec
FFP - Dual texture - 904.011108M pixels/sec
FFP - Triple texture - 567.760071M pixels/sec
FFP - Quad texture - 484.630585M pixels/sec
PS 1.1 - Simple - 834.505005M pixels/sec
PS 1.4 - Simple - 901.046936M pixels/sec
PS 2.0 - Simple - 833.524475M pixels/sec
PS 2.0 PP - Simple - 834.505615M pixels/sec
PS 2.0 - Longer - 509.720825M pixels/sec
PS 2.0 PP - Longer - 509.657562M pixels/sec
PS 2.0 - Longer 4 Registers - 454.897308M pixels/sec
PS 2.0 PP - Longer 4 Registers - 455.205139M pixels/sec
PS 2.0 - Per Pixel Lighting - 147.645874M pixels/sec
PS 2.0 PP - Per Pixel Lighting - 147.734695M pixels/sec
```
Von den *3DMarks ist selbst die 2001er-Version* eher langsam (übrigens auch bei Dells Inspiron Mini mit GMA 500), sodass wir von den aufwendigeren Versionen abgesehen haben.

GMA500 mit default-Einstellungen (Hardware TnL)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GMA500 mit Software-Emulation (Software TnL)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da Power-VR-IP und somit ein Tile-Based-Deferred-Renderer zum Einsatz kommen, haben wir den GMA 500 im Poulsbo auch mit den Techdemos der Kyro-Schmiede namens *Villagemark*, *Templemark* und *Fablemark* auf die Probe gestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu guter letzt haben wir der Texturfilterqualität im synthetischen AF-Tester auf den Zahn gefühlt.
*GMA500 Standard-Trilineare Filterung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*GMA500 2:1 AF*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*GMA500 4:1 AF*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*GMA500 8:1 AF*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*GMA500 16:1 AF*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FSAA sowie einen OpenGL-ICD bringt der auf dem Sony Vaio P installierte Intel-Treiber für die GMA-500-Grafikeinheit nicht mit - möglicherweise kommt das in einer späteren Treiberrevision, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Im Anhang finden Interessierte die DX-Caps des GMA500.

--

*>> Updates*
Update 3:
Benchmarks mit neuem Beta-Treiber unter Windows XP. Performance-Gewinn: DEUTLICH. Link

Update 2:
Erfreuliche Neuigkeiten für GMA500-Geplagte (Sonntag, 30.08.2009, 9:00 Uhr):
deferred power - MITRAX - www.mitrax.de hat eine Bestandsaufnahme in Sachen Treiber (und weiterer Entwicklungen bei IMG Tec) veröffentlicht. Dabei kündigte Autor _loewe_ auch einen Test der Hardware mit von IMG Tec selbst zur Verfügung gestellten Treibern an. Im Nebensatz fiel dabei die Anmerkung, die Poulsbo-Grafik würde derzeit nur mit 10 bis 30 Prozent der Leistungsfähigkeit laufen.

DANKE Intel für das unglaubliche Engagement bei der Treiberentwicklung  - bei den vielen Anwaltskosten wegen Wettbewerbsverstössen bleibt für sowas unwichtiges wohl kein Budget mehr. 

--

Update 1:


			
				slashdot.org schrieb:
			
		

> The "Bloody Mess" That Is Intel's Poulsbo Driver
> "Phoronix writes about the mess that is the Linux support situation for Intel's new graphics chipset, the GMA 500 — aka Poulsbo. Near the end they refer to my own post on the topic ('Okay, so after a whole day spent bashing around at this crap, I can very confidently and conclusively say, it's utterly broken'). Intel has a reputation as one of the most clued-up open source-friendly hardware companies, but if they can't sort out the mess surrounding the driver for this chipset — which is already used on the Dell Mini 12 and Sony Vaio P, and will be used on many future Intel-based systems — that reputation will take a serious hit."


Nicht nur wir waren etwas unzufrieden...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

CPU-Z Bilder des Atom Z520.

Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Last:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Schafft der Grafikchip DVD oder BluRay/FullHD-Videowiedergabe?

Ansonsten, mit nur 5 Watt verbrauch ein geniales Ergebnis.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Das konnten wir nicht ausprobieren - ein WMV-1080p-Sampleclip lief allerdings ruckelfrei, was schon erstaunlich genug ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Kleines Update und *push*:


			
				slashdot.org schrieb:
			
		

> The "Bloody Mess" That Is Intel's Poulsbo Driver



Nicht nur wir waren etwas unzufrieden...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das konnten wir nicht ausprobieren - ein WMV-1080p-Sampleclip lief allerdings ruckelfrei, was schon erstaunlich genug ist.



Dann kann er es wohl.

Mein Pentium M mit 1,5ghz ist damit nämlich hart an der Leistungsgrenze und wie du weiter oben selbst schreibst ist das Takt/Leistung Verhältnis beim Atom ja schlechter.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann kann er es wohl.
> 
> Mein Pentium M mit 1,5ghz ist damit nämlich hart an der Leistungsgrenze und wie du weiter oben selbst schreibst ist das Takt/Leistung Verhältnis beim Atom ja schlechter.



Ja, nur ist WMV eben nicht der übliche Codec für Blu-Rays oder HD-DVDs. Dort kommt ja meist H.264, VC-1 oder manchmal auch MPEG-2 HD zum Einsatz. Da wir das aber wie gesagt nicht ausprobiert haben, möchte ich keine falschen Hoffnungen wecken – daher das vorsichtige Statement. Und vergiß das restriktive DRM bei HD-Filmen nicht. Es _könnte_ unter Umständen auch sein, dass die vergessen haben, das Display entsprechend mit HDCP-Handshake zu versehen, was natürlich ärgerlich wäre.

Für DVD sehe ich allerdings absolut keine Probleme. Und wenn endlich mal das finale Muster des Vaio P eintrifft, machen wir auch ein bißchen HD-Wiedergabe.


----------



## loewe (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Schafft der Grafikchip DVD oder BluRay/FullHD-Videowiedergabe?
> 
> Ansonsten, mit nur 5 Watt verbrauch ein geniales Ergebnis.



Ja schafft der Poulsbo!

Guckst Du hier: deferred power - MITRAX - www.mitrax.de


Loewe


----------



## loewe (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Der GMA 500 läuft mit den intel Treibern noch immer weitgehend in Software und nutzt die SGX Hardware fast nicht!



> Wo liegt das Problem?
> Die Treiber von Intel unterstützen bisher OpenGL in Hardware überhaupt nicht, das was wir hier bei Crystalmark sehen ist eine Software-Emulation über den Atom Prozessor.
> Die Treiber von Intel führen, soweit mir bekannt, die Vertex-Shader in Software aus, also auch über den Atom Prozessor.
> Die Treiber von Intel lassen die Pixel Shader zwar über den SGX laufen, nutzen dort aber die entweder von Windows Vista bereitgestellten oder durch den Treiber für Windows XP erzeugten eigenen 32 Bit Float Shader für die 8 Bit Pixel Operationen! Damit läuft der Pixel Shader nur mit etwa 25% seiner möglichen Leistung.
> Wie sagte ein Bekannter, dieser Wahnsinn muss aufhören und durch einen intelligenten Treiber rückgängig gemacht werden!



Die ist ein Zitat von hier: deferred power - MITRAX - www.mitrax.de

Die guten alten KYRO Techdemos  VillageMark, TempleMark und FableMark sollten mit einem ordentlichen Treiber sehr viel schneller werden.

Loewe


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Hallo loewe und willkommen bei uns im Forum! :wink:

Danke für die Info - gut zu wissen.

Tante Edith sagt:
Sorry, deine Beiträge waren wohl zu Unrecht als "possible Spam" erkannt worden. Ich habe sie jetzt freigeschaltet.


----------



## loewe (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Danke, 
ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht immer erst in den Spam-Ordner verschoben, dann macht es keinen Spass. 

Das Problem hängt nach wie vor am Treiber.
Ich hatte bei PowerVR mal angefragt, ob sie nicht wenigstens für Windows eigene Treiber bringen sollten. Sie haben es nicth ganz ausgeschlossen, aber ich denke sie haben nicht die Ressourcen dafür.
Ich will und werde ein Gerät mit Poulsbo kaufen und dann auch den SGX535 testen, dann auch mit ordentlichen Treibern.

Aber die PowerVR Jungs sagen, es soll bald neue Treiber von Intel geben, welche die auch gehen, ion hat wohl doch ein paar Leute aufgeweckt bei Intel.

So ganz unschuldig ist sicher PowerVR an dem Problem auch nicht. Warum geben sie ihre Treiber nicht frei, was soll der Quatsch mit den nicht open source Treibern bei Linux?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*



loewe schrieb:


> Danke,
> ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht immer erst in den Spam-Ordner verschoben, dann macht es keinen Spass.


Sollte nicht mehr passieren. 

Ich bin auch drauf und dran an Poulsbo. Hoffe, es wird zur Cebit noch was.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. März 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

OT: Es hat übrigens nicht mehr zur Cebit geklappt. Der Sonystylte-Store - die einzige Möglichkeit, die Vaio-P-Dinger offiziell zu bekommen - hat mich jetzt auf Anfang April vertröstet. Wenn die dann immer noch rumtrödeln, hole ich mir einen Poulsbo von Dell.


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Schafft der Grafikchip DVD oder BluRay/FullHD-Videowiedergabe?


Nur FullHD-Wiedergabe. Bei Bluray überfordert die Verschlüsselung das System. Also ein nogo für einen HTPC.


----------



## Piddy1337 (16. April 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

hey leute hab einen Dell Mini 12 und warte immer noch auf einen neuen Grafiktreiber, da der gma 500 zur Zeit quasi nur über software läuft, ruckeln zum teil youtube Videos, und nichteinmal uralt games wie age of empires 1 laufen überhaupt. kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit neuen Intel Treibern aussieht? Auf der Seite find ich nur Embedded Treiber, die man nur als Premiummitglied oder so runterladen kann. Hat diese jemand? 
LG Piddy


----------



## NCphalon (16. April 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

naja wenn aoe1 ruckelt liegts eher an der CPU, da grafikchips ja eher für 3d un videodecoding verwendet werden wenn ich net irre...


----------



## Piddy1337 (16. April 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

naja es ruckelt nicht, sondern startet nicht, aufgrund fehleender direct x oder opengl unterstützung und das liegt daran, dass der treiber der gma 500 nicht ausgereift ist. Theoretisch unterstützt sie das nämlich. außerdem lief das spiel auf win 95 mit einem 333mhz rechner aber vielen dank für die antwort


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Mittlerweile gibt es einen neuen Treiber, auch wenn er alt klingt: 7.14.10.1005.
Download: Download Search Results!
Readme: Release Notes

Dort steht überall 1005 - diese Versionierung ist aber schon lange überholt. Wahrscheinlich ist eher, dass man 1105 meinte. Der Treiber ist vom Ende Mai, verfügbar seit Mitte Juni.

Bei mir hat sich mit dem Wechsel vom 7.14.10.1076 auf den 7.14.10.1005 (1105) folgendes getan:

```
Vista Leistungsindex (Desktop):  5.9 -> 5.9
Vista Leistungsindex (Games):    3.1 -> 3.1

Crystalmark GDI:   1036 -> 1041
[color=red][b]Crystalmark D2D:    162 -> 703[/b]Crystalmark OGL:    276 -> 276

3DMark2001SE Score 1116 -> 1142
3DMark2001SE GT1L 13,5 -> 13,8
3DMark2001SE GT1H 3,0 -> 3,0
3DMark2001SE GT2L 22,3 -> 22,6
[color=red][b]3DMark2001SE GT2H 7,5 -> 9,7
3DMark2001SE GT3L 22,5 -> 24,1[/b]3DMark2001SE GT3H 7,5 -> 7,8
3DMark2001SE GT4 6,4 -> 6,4

Fillrate ST 183,4 -> 182,5
Fillrate MT 40,1 -> 40,1

Hi-Poly 1 6,3M -> 6,3M
Hi-Poly 2 0,8M -> 0,8M

EMBM 22,4 -> 22,5
Dot3 9,5 -> 9,5
Vertex 16,0 -> 16,1 
Pixel 16,9 -> 17,0
Adv. Pixel 11,6 -> 11,6
Point Sprites 1,5M -> 1,5M
```

Insgesamt nicht viel also, aber Direct2D ist deutlich beschleunigt worden - vermutlich nutzt der Treiber jetzt überhaupt erstmals die GMA500-Einheit dafür.


----------



## FelixPaul (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Danke für die genauen Daten Carsten!

Welches Gerät mit Poulsbo hast du denn dort im Test, und mit welchem Betriebssystem?

Selbst benutze ich einen Acer 751 mit Windows 7 (RC 7100). Mit dem ...1005er Treiber hat sich auch etwas am HD-playback geändert. So ist es jetzt möglich, mit den Windows Media Player 12 sämtliches H.264 codiertes Material wieder zu geben, bis einschließlich 1080p. Ist ne schöne Sache, wenn man sich nicht mit dritt-Anbieter Software (Cyberlink, MPC-HC...) und diversen codecs rumschlagen muss.

Was hälst du denn eigentlich von den Gerüchten das man externe Decoder (Broadcom) in Netbooks einbauen will. Würde doch eigentlich gar keinen Sinn machen! Oder ist sich intel der HD-Fähigkeiten des Poulsbo/GMA500 gar nicht bewusst? Immerhin wandert der Chip ja in jeden zukünfitgen Atom (Pinview)

Gruß,
Felix


----------



## FelixPaul (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

es tut sich was, zumindest unter XP. Hier scheinen die aktuellen Treiber (...1009) schon weiter zu sein.

Nach ein paar kleinen Benchmarks weis ich auch warum sich XP viel schneller "anfühlt" als Win7.


```
[ GDI ]              2662
           Text :     685
         Square :     379
         Circle :    1087
         BitBlt :     511
[ D2D ]              1048
   Sprite    10 :  128.14 FPS  (    12)
   Sprite   100 :   83.21 FPS  (    83)
   Sprite   500 :   37.70 FPS  (   188)
   Sprite  1000 :   22.53 FPS  (   225)
   Sprite  5000 :    5.34 FPS  (   267)
   Sprite 10000 :    2.73 FPS  (   273)
[ OGL ]               287
  Scene 1 Score :     277
  Lines (x1000) : (  17652)
  Scene 1  CPUs : (      4)
  Scene 2 Score :      10
```

Gruß,
Felix


----------



## Wargrown (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

cooles teil


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Hm, unter XP werd ich das auch mal probieren.... die Dual-Boot-Installation gammelt seit einiger Zeit vor sich hin, nutze eigentlich nur das mitgelieferte Vista.

Ich habe ein Vaio-P.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. August 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Es gibt erfreuliche Neuigkeiten für GMA500-geplagte:
deferred power - MITRAX - www.mitrax.de hat eine Bestandsaufnahme in Sachen Treiber (und weiterer Entwicklungen bei IMG Tec) veröffentlicht. Dabei kündigte Autor _loewe_ auch einen Test der Hardware mit von IMG Tec selbst zur Verfügung gestellten Treibern an. Im Nebensatz fiel dabei die Anmerkung, die Poulsbo-Grafik würde derzeit nur mit 10 bis 30 Prozent der Leistungsfähigkeit laufen.

DANKE Intel für das unglaubliche Engagement bei der Treiberentwicklung  - bei den vielen Anwaltskosten wegen Wettbewerbsverstössen bleibt für sowas unwichtiges wohl kein Budget mehr.


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Für mich ist und bleibt ein Intel-Chipsatz ein absolutes No-Go. Will mir eigentlich fürs Studium ein Tablet kaufen, sämtliche Geräte sind (obwohl allesamt in der ~2000€ Klasse) mit Chipsatzgrafik ausgestet 

Eine (!) einzige Ausnahme gibt es: Ein HP-Notebook mit Turion und ATI-Chipsatzgrafik (780G) - die Tests sind alle sehr positiv, da ist die Wahl dann leicht. Wobei ich in der Firma lieber nicht damit aufkreuzen sollte


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. August 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Nochmal ein paar neue Benchmarks (auch als Update zum ersten Posting).

Nunmehr allerdings mit meinem privaten Vaio-P, welches 1,6 statt 1,33 GHz hat. Die Werte sind also nur bedingt vergleichbar.

Mit dem aktuellen IEGD-10.1-Beta (einer Art Treiberbaukasten zum Selbstkompilieren) hat jetzt auch OpenGL Einzug gehalten.


Aber kommen wir zur Sache:

Treiber:
• 7.14.10.1076 (Vista!)
• 7.14.10.1005 (1105, Vista!)
•* 6.14.01.1390 (XP, nicht von der seltsamen Version täuschen lassen!)*



> Vista Leistungsindex (Desktop):  5.9 -> 5.9 -> entfällt, da XP
> Vista Leistungsindex (Games):    3.1 -> 3.1 -> entfällt, da XP
> 
> Crystalmark GDI:   1036 -> 1041 -> 2047
> ...


----------



## midnight (30. August 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Hat dieser Treiber bzw. dieser Chip generell auch irgendwas in Sachen Energiesparfunktionen? Weil das Grafikding heizt wie blöde, während die CPU vor sich hin dümpelt.


so far


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. August 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Bei mir heizt nicht der Grafikchip, sondern das doofe Wireless-Zeugs: WLAN, GPS, Bluetooth - alles unter der linken Tastaturhälfte. Schalte ich das per Front-Schieber ab, ist thermisch gesehen Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## Apfelmist (7. September 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Hi zusammen, habe mir einen Acer 751 geholt. Nutze Windows 7 darauf, soweit so gut. Aber es ist mit den von Windows Online Treibern (über Win update) ziemlich lahm. Über Intel findet man keine W7 Treiber. Welche verwendet Ihr und/oder sollte ich eurer Meinung nach installieren für W7 ?

Gruss Marius


----------



## Apfelmist (10. September 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Es gibt einen neuen Beta Treiber, damit läuft der 751 mit W7 wie Hundskatze schnell


----------



## sapphir (13. September 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

wo bekomm ich denn die Beta-Treiber her?, ich such mich schon zu tode....


----------



## loewe (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Nur für Interessenten: GMA500 auf MSI X320
deferred power - MITRAX - www.mitrax.de

Was haltet ihr von OGLVillageMark 139 FPS?


----------



## Nanana (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Hm,
habe mir ein Dell Mini 12 mit Z-Atom und Poulsbo zugelegt. Wollte unbedingt ein lüfterloses Book. Auf der Intelseite gibt es jetzt zwar Win7 Treiber für die integrierte GMA500 Core, aber Chipsatztreiber werden keine angeboten.
Brauch ich die denn? Das normale Inf-Autoinst Utility wirds für den Poulsbo ja nicht tun?


----------



## MS-Astra (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Hallo Carsten,

hast du das aktuelle IEGD 10.2 schon ausprobiert?

Bei mir gibt es da leider Probleme bei der Installation des erzeugten Treibers unter WinXP (Embedded).
Hast du das VBIOS ebenfalls ersetzt?


----------



## MS-Astra (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: PowerVR schlägt zurück: IP in Intels Poulsbo-Chipsatz (GMA500/US15W)*

Ok, mit IEGD 10.3 konnte ich den Treiber erfolgreich installieren.

Der Benchmark D3DVillage verlief erwartungsgemäß mit 60fps.

Leider unterstützt der iegd-Treiber directX9 nicht vollständig, sodass gängige Spiele nicht funktionieren sollten. 

Ein Fehler ist z.B. das über dxcaps unter HAL --> caps --> vertex shader = 0.0 angezeigt.

Gibt es einen iegd-Treiber mit voller DX9-Unterstützung?


----------

